# Buying lab blocks online?



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

So I was wondering if anyone buys their lab blocks in bulk online? I live in a small mountain town and our only pet store has *very little* and of course they charge you a pretty penny just for that... I finally decided to throw in the towel and search for one online. Anyone know if any of the good brands are a decent price? Currently been searching for regal rat but the other names are escaping me at the moment. Any help would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Harlan Teklad is super cheap online!
You can order it from Mainly rat rescue in 5, 10, 15, 20, or 33 pound bags at 1$ per pound plus shipping 
it's a great food. Most rats won't eat Regal rat because it tastes bad so Harlan Tek is the best

http://www.theratshop.com Also sells Harlan teklad.

Petfood Direct sells 40 pound bags or Harlan Teklad at 25$ plus shipping. But it is not called harlan tek, it is called Native Earth


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I use Petfood Direct which Kiko mentioned in her post. It ends up being $60 for a 40 lb bag of Harlan Teklad 2018 for me. I pick it up at a delivery place in Washington since international shipping is a huge ripoff


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I got the 40 pound bags for the longest time from Petfooddirect
But I wanted to use 2014 so I started using Mainly Rat rescue.


----------



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the help guys  these prices are looking a lot better then the ones I was looking at! Also thanks for the brand suggestions I'm fairly new to lab blocks. Now I have so cheap good quality ones headed my way soon! Me, my boys, and my wallet thank you both


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Amazon.com sells the same lab blocks as Pet Food Direct. I suspect PFD might actually have a store through Amazon, but not positive. For me, shipping is cheaper through Amazon than PFD, and the food itself is priced the same (if I remember correctly, either way it works out cheaper through Amazon for me personally).


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

wootney I saw you have a rat anamed Socrates, lol I also had a PEW named Socrates.

I was told that it was the name of a rat from Willard....but I never even saw the movie. it was just strange coincidence


----------



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

That's awesome! It is the name of the main rat from Willard, however that Socrates wasn't a PEW. Anyhwho The first time I watched that movie was recently after the accidental my rats had so I found it to be a funny movie to watch since I had so many rats at the time. Still nameless Socrates seem perfectly fitting for this cunning rat! 
Sorry I missed your post, haven't been on line much lately!


----------

